# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  ما هو افضل ميكروسكوب لصيانة الموبايل ؟

## mohamed73

ما هو افضل ميكروسكوب لصيانة الموبايل؟ عايز تشترى ميكروسكوب ومحتار ايه افضل ميكروسكوب ؟ محتار تشترى ميكروسكوب بصرى ولا ميكروسكوب ديجيتال؟ كاميرا المايكروسكوب عاملالك مشاكل ؟ فى الفيديوده شرح واجابه عن اى سؤال ممكن يخطر فى بالك عن الميكروسكوب     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

